# Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing stürzt bei Rennstart ab - Beta-Catalyst schuld?



## Herbboy (13. November 2012)

*Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing stürzt bei Rennstart ab - Beta-Catalyst schuld?*

Ich mir Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing für ein paar Euro geholt quasi als kleines "Partyspiel", damit man auch mal mit Leuten just for Fun fahren kann, die normerweise keine "echten" Rennspiele spielen.

Leider stürzt es bei mir immer ab, sobald ich (vermutlich) zum Rennstart kommen sollte. Ich wähle Spielmodus und Spielfigur usw., und wenn ich dann eine Strecke wähle und bestätige, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


Offenbar hat es was mit einer AMD-dll-Datei zu tun. Kenn jemand das Problem, oder weiß einer zufällig eine Lösung, zB bestimmte Grafikeinstellungen wählen? Oder ob es vitlleicht mit dem Beta-Treiber Catalyst 12-11 zu tun hat? Denn den hab ich vor einiger Zeit draufgemacht, bevor ich das Spiel zum ersten mal testete  

System siehe Signatur. Treiber sind ansonsten alle aktuell.


----------



## Push (13. November 2012)

*AW: Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing stürzt bei Rennstart ab - Beta-Catalyst schuld?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich mir Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing für ein paar Euro geholt quasi als kleines "Partyspiel", damit man auch mal mit Leuten just for Fun fahren kann, die normerweise keine "echten" Rennspiele spielen.
> 
> Leider stürzt es bei mir immer ab, sobald ich (vermutlich) zum Rennstart kommen sollte. Ich wähle Spielmodus und Spielfigur usw., und wenn ich dann eine Strecke wähle und bestätige, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> ...


 
für keine "echten" Rennspiele gibt's doch sowas wie NFS , F1 xxxx  , FlatOut etc ... 
mal ehrlich solche Spiele wie dieses hier , spielt man eh auf Konsole mit Controllern etc gleichzeitig auf nen grossen Bildschirm / TV ... 
was genau für eine Fehlermeldung da erscheint kannst du als Moderator natürlich nicht schildern ? ... 
aber ja, evtl läuft dieses , ka wie alte, eher für den PC Markt uninteressante, Spiel nicht korrekt , aber wenn es nen Fehler mit einer Datei gibt, sollte man sich evtl auch mal aufschreiben um welche Datei es sich genau handelt, denn dann ist die Fehlersuche viel viel leichter, zudem kann man dann diesen Fehler evtl reproduzieren und dann auch AMD weiterleiten   ... 
oder er lässt sich ganz simpel beheben ... 
wer weiss ...


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2012)

*AW: Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing stürzt bei Rennstart ab - Beta-Catalyst schuld?*



Push schrieb:


> für keine "echten" Rennspiele gibt's doch sowas wie NFS , F1 xxxx , FlatOut etc ...


 das ist für meinem Kumpel schon zu "schwer", mit mir HALBWEGS mitzuhalten. Allein weil ich so was wie NFS selber dann durchspielen und durch Streckenkenntnis einen Riesenvorteil haben würde - früher, ich glaub beim ersten oder zweiten NFS, das es überhaupt gab, war mein Kumpel schon froh, wenn ich ihn nach 3 Runden nicht überrundet hatte...   

Aber F1 xxxx mit in er Liste, also sorry, ist das Dein Ernst oder nur Simulations-Freak-Sichtweise? Die F1-Serien sind zwar bei weitem nicht hyperrealistisch, aber mehrere Kumpels, die Gelegenheitsspieler sind, haben da Null Chance gehabt, den Boliden auch nur ansatzweise auf der Strecke zu halten für halbwegs gute Runden - ich hab mit einem, der vorher viele Spiele wie Grand Turismo gespielt hatte, mal ein Rennen auf der PS3 gefahren und hatte nach 5 Runden 40 Sek Vorsprung  OBWOHL er, bevor ich zu ihm kam, auf der Strecke ne halbe Stunde geübt hattte ^^ derjenige schafft es nun, nachdem er das Spiel einige Wochen hat, so langsam, mit nem Red Bull bei Rennen gegen die KI auf "leicht" in die Top10 zu kommen 




> mal ehrlich solche Spiele wie dieses hier , spielt man eh auf Konsole mit Controllern etc gleichzeitig auf nen grossen Bildschirm / TV ...


 genau DAS hab ich ja vor: ich hab zwei xbox-Controller und will mit meinem Kumpel per Slitscreen am LCD spielen. 

hab auch extra dieses Spiel geholt, weil es überhaupt Splitscreen hat - das ist bei den PC-Versionen von Renngames ja nicht selbstverständlich... und halt auch ie Hoffnung, dass es auch für Anfänger nicht zu schwer ist. Außerdem stell ich es mir witzig vor, wenn ich gegen nen guten Kumpel fahre und man sich dann zusäzlich auch noch mit Extras beharken und ärgern kann  nicht einfach "nur" schnödes Bestzeitfahren und wenn's mal hochkommt einen von der Strecke rammen...




> was genau für eine Fehlermeldung da erscheint kannst du als Moderator natürlich nicht schildern ? ...


 es ist wie gesagt ein Fehler mit einer dll-Datei von ATI - eine sehr lange Meldung, ich dachte nicht, dass es viel Sinn macht, die zu nennen, da dabei eh nur rauskommt "das liegt wohl an ner AMD.dll"  meine Frage war, ob jemand auch solche Abstürze hat und vlt erst seit dem aktuellen Beta-Catalyst. 

Aber ich werd den Namen der Datei später mal posten, bin aber grad nicht zu Hause, sondern am Laptop.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2012)

*AW: Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing stürzt bei Rennstart ab - Beta-Catalyst schuld?*

Das ist die komplette Meldung:


  Problemereignisname:                       APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:                            Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing.exe
Anwendungsversion:                         0.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:                  4b700995
  Fehlermodulname:                             atiumdag.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:                          9.14.10.942
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:                   50860591
  Ausnahmecode:                                  c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:                                0011b8eb
  Betriebsystemversion:                        6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:                             1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:                          0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:                          0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:                          0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:                          0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Wobei es mir diesesmal das SPiel am Ladeschirm des Rennens hängenblieb, so dass ich per Taskmanager aus dem Spiel musste, um die Fehlermeldung zu sehen - bisher schloß sich das Spiel zusammen mit der Fehlermeldung


----------

